# Tivo and Cox



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

From the San Diego Union Tribune today:

Cox, Tivo to team up in select Markets

Cable firm hopes to lure customers
By Jennifer Davies
UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER

August 25, 2006

Cox Communications is joining with TiVo to offer a souped-up version of its popular digital video recorder service.

The service will be available in select markets at the beginning of next year and will be rolled out in additional Cox service areas throughout 2007. Cox wouldn't say when it would be available in San Diego.

Advertisement
The deal announced yesterday is a boon for TiVo as it adds another high-profile customer in the wake of a recent victory in a patent dispute with Echo-Star Communications, which offers Dish satellite TV services.

TiVo also has a similar deal with Comcast, the largest U.S. cable company.

For Cox, it provides another service designed to encourage users to sign up for digital cable. Digital video recorder technology allows a subscriber to record a number of programs, store them and watch anytime in the future. It can also freeze live action and record two shows at once. DVRs only work with digital cable connections.

TiVo, the company that is credited with creating the DVR phenomenon, offers several features that many other DVRs do not. For instance, the service is known for its ability to pick out shows that subscribers might like based on their viewing habits.

TiVo also allows customers to use the Internet to program their DVR at the last minute from remote locations like a workplace computer. Other features include TiVo's Season Pass, which records every episode, except for reruns, of a customer's favorite show and the Wish List service, which allows a user to type in a subject such as midcentury modern architecture and have TiVo record any related programming. In addition, many consider TiVo to have a superior user interface.

Bruce McGregor, an analyst who covers digital home media for Current Analysis, a market research firm, said that as the industry's pioneer, TiVo has come up with many bells and whistles that regular DVRs do not have.

TiVo has been able to develop next-generation services that are not just about taping shows, he said.

Because of TiVo's cachet, Cox thinks the service will lure more customers.

People really love TiVo and it certainly has a lot of brand identity, said David Grabert, spokesman for Cox Communications.

Cox customers will not have to switch out their current boxes because TiVo will download its software to the current Cox DVR set-top boxes. Grabert also said that customers will have a choice between Cox's current DVR service and the TiVo service, which will cost between $3 and $5 more a month. Currently, Cox's DVR service is about $10 a month.

Grabert said the DVR service has proved to be one of Cox's most popular services.

More and more people choose digital cable because you have to have it to have a digital video recorder, he said.

Cox would not release the percentage of its 5.9 million customers who have DVR service. J.D. Power and Associates, however, estimated that 38 percent of all cable subscribers have DVR service and that 25 percent of satellite customers have it. About 24 percent of cable and satellite customers use TiVo as their DVR.

TiVo's sales have been hurt in recent years as cable and satellite companies have offered their own DVR services. By signing deals with Comcast and Cox as well as extending its current deal with DirecTV, TiVo is moving into a new phase of its business, said Michael Kelman, an analyst at Susquehanna Financial.

This is definitely the way they'd like to transition the business. I almost see their stand-alone business as a bridge strategy until they can deploy this strategy further, he said.

TiVo has also been further buoyed by the victory in its patent dispute with EchoStar, which has about 12.5 million customers. In April a federal jury found that EchoStar had infringed on TiVo's Time Warp patent, which enables such capabilities as pausing live television, slow motion and instant replays.

A federal judge last week ordered EchoStar to turn off more than 3 million of its DVRs and stop selling the service. EchoStar received a temporary injunction through an appeal to a higher court.

However, industry observers said the recent course of events would pressure other cable companies such as Time Warner into licensing deals. Mark Farrar, a spokesman for Time Warner Cable in San Diego, said the company currently has no plans to offer TiVo service.

Grabert said Cox didn't sign its deal with TiVo because of any concern that it was infringing on any patents.

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/business/20060825-9999-1b25tivo.html


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

good catch thanks for the info... hello is today Thursday


----------



## hockeyinsd (Sep 23, 2005)

I love this news, if only that it might put pressure on TWC to get some kind of deal with Tivo. I have DISH w/ a series 2 tivo, but would switch to TWC for their HD offerings (FSW HD) if I could have the tivo interface. I would think that if both comcast and cox have tivo, time warner wouldn't be far behind. Here's to hoping!!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

johnd7 said:


> More and more people choose digital cable because you have to have it to have a digital video recorder, he said.


Ironic that I have a DT TiVo because I did not want to pay for digital cable.
Maybe the DT TiVo was more of a strategic move than we thought.


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

This is going to make me hold off on being an early S3 adopter and put up with my Cox HD DVR for the next year or so to see if this becomes available in San Diego. Although the article did not mention if it would be HD DVR??


----------



## Jaysv (Feb 8, 2004)

Naturally since Cox just sold my market to Cebridge now Suddenlink.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

johnd7 said:


> This is going to make me hold off on being an early S3 adopter and put up with my Cox HD DVR for the next year or so to see if this becomes available in San Diego.


Cox San Diego uses Scientific Atlanta equipment ... the early Cox Tivo deployments are most likely going to be in markets with Motorola equipment ...

so ...

I wouldn't bet on Tivo being available for you from Cox in 2007. Maybe 2008 ...


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

dt_dc said:


> Cox San Diego uses Scientific Atlanta equipment ... the early Cox Tivo deployments are most likely going to be in markets with Motorola equipment ...
> 
> so ...
> 
> I wouldn't bet on Tivo being available for you from Cox in 2007. Maybe 2008 ...


That may well be, but its pure speculation, the article does not say anything about that. In fact they say that "Cox customers will not have to switch out their current boxes because TiVo will download its software to the current Cox DVR set-top boxes."

My point is that this makes it worth waiting a year, in which time I am sure we will know tons more about the Cox Tivo Service and how it is working and on what boxes etc. 
Of course, the reports back from the S3 early adopters will also affect what I do.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

What is the article about? I refuse to read such a long post. 

Anyway, it sounds like good news for Tivo. Where does that leave us, the cable customers who have Scientific Atlanta DVRs? I think we'd eventually have to go trade our boxes for Motorolas, OR we could just get S3's, which will eventually have all of the Tivo "extras" that cable companies may not.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

dt_dc said:


> Cox San Diego uses Scientific Atlanta equipment ... the early Cox Tivo deployments are most likely going to be in markets with Motorola equipment ...
> 
> so ...
> 
> I wouldn't bet on Tivo being available for you from Cox in 2007. Maybe 2008 ...


where are you getting this information please post a link that says it will be in motorola box or Scientific boxes all I see is cox


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

aztivo said:


> where are you getting this information please post a link that says it will be in motorola box or Scientific boxes all I see is cox


There is no public link, However I work for Cox and it will only be Motorola boxes to start and maybe someday will be available for SA boxes...

Let's cross our fingers


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

johnd7 said:


> That may well be, but its pure speculation, the article does not say anything about that.


Sorry ... yes ... my post above is speculation (like this one on the Comcast deal was). I was going to note that ... but thought the 'most likely', 'wouldn't bet', and 'maybe' made that clear.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Tico said:


> There is no public link, However I work for Cox and it will only be Motorola boxes to start


This makes sense since the Comcast implementation is also on the Motorola Boxes.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

aztivo said:


> where are you getting this information please post a link that says it will be in motorola box or Scientific boxes all I see is cox


This post will probably be deleted but

ROFL


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

johnd7 said:


> That may well be, but its pure speculation, the article does not say anything about that. In fact they say that "Cox customers will not have to switch out their current boxes because TiVo will download its software to the current Cox DVR set-top boxes."
> 
> My point is that this makes it worth waiting a year, in which time I am sure we will know tons more about the Cox Tivo Service and how it is working and on what boxes etc.
> Of course, the reports back from the S3 early adopters will also affect what I do.


- I have read a lot of DT-DC's posts and his "speculation" is pretty grounded in the reality/facts of the situation.

- as others made quick note of. The current TiVo port for Comcast is on Motoroalla boxes. No one has heard public mention of a TiVo port to a Scientific Atlantic box. If you expect to see TiVo on Cox equipment early next year it will need to be Motorolla as that port will be available.

Scientific Atlantic is not at all likely next year unless TiVo unwraps back room work - which is possible but unlikely since I think we would hear more about it in the press releases if TiVo thought they were clsoe. It seems much more likely they wrap up the major work on Motorolla and then have that team tackle Scientific Atlantic next - which will likely take a lot less time with the lessons learned from Motorolla port but still be 2008 before released


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

dt_dc said:


> the early Cox Tivo deployments are most likely going to be in markets with Motorola equipment


I dunno if this is a misprint or misinformation ... but ...


> Cox Joins Comcast in TiVo Guide Deal
> (...)
> Cox's digital set-top footprint is about 50/50 Motorola and Scientific Atlanta; *SA's boxes are expected to lead the deployment*.
> 
> http://www.cedmagazine.com/toc-xod/2006/20060829.html


I usually find CED Magazine 'reasonably' accurate ... but (obviously) given my comments above this would surprise me.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I would be very very surprised if that was true. I think CED got things mixed up.

It makes no sense, seeing how Comcast has been testing the Tivo software on the Motorola boxes for 6+ months, while they have not been testing on SA at all. I have not heard of trials for Tivo on SA _anywhere_.

Interesting that they quote a 50/50 mix for SA and Motorola boxes. As of the end of last year, it was closer to 60/40.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

BTW, Tivo's SEC filing on the Cox deal is up ...

http://investor.tivo.com/EdgarDetail.cfm?CIK=1088825&FID=1193125-06-180091&SID=06-00

Nothing I find too much of interest except:


> Cox will also pay us commissions on certain new subscribers who use the TiVo service as offered by Cox.


Not sure if that was part of the Comcast deal ... Tivo getting more for new subs who switch to Cox and sign up for the Tivo service.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Cox has the right to terminate the agreement in the event we are the subject of certain change of control transactions involving any of certain specified companies.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

dt_dc said:


> Nothing I find too much of interest except:Not sure if that was part of the Comcast deal ... Tivo getting more for new subs who switch to Cox and sign up for the Tivo service.


I'm not sure either... I don't recall that, but I could have missed it and/or it wasn't documented. I seem to recall with Comcast they were getting development money up front or ongoing and then were going to use a similar model to DTV: a little money per subscriber. Does someone have a better memory than me (or want to look it up)?



bkdtv said:


> Cox has the right to terminate the agreement in the event we are the subject of certain change of control transactions involving any of certain specified companies.


Wonder what those specified companies are? Comcast, DTV?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dt_dc said:


> I dunno if this is a misprint or misinformation ... but ...I usually find CED Magazine 'reasonably' accurate ... but (obviously) given my comments above this would surprise me.


they also kept using the term TiVo guide data and navigational system. It did not sound like it was written by someone to whom technical innacuracy would jump out. Might just be parroting something else.

Oh well guess now we just have to say we do not know. I just can not fathom why TiVo would not be making a bigger deal out of having a port to both Motorolla and SA.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

The article also states:


> Meanwhile, over at Comcast, which is about 90 percent Motorola, work continues to get the TiVo system ready for widespread deployment, probably sometime in '07.


 I thought the Comcast Tivo was planned for 2nd Half '06 right around the same time as S3.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if the CoxTivo units will have network capabilities? My surrent Tivo does, and it would be nice to have this feature if I upgrade my Cox service to the Tivo unit.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

BrandonRe said:


> Does anyone know if the CoxTivo units will have network capabilities? My surrent Tivo does, and it would be nice to have this feature if I upgrade my Cox service to the Tivo unit.


that is a big question for the Cable Company DVRs. First off - all features are controlled by the cable provider not TiVo. Second the hardware ahs to support it in some way of course. USB or ethernet. 
I think it highly doubtful that the cable providers will wnat some way for shows to get off the box. HME apps might be a draw but they might work out a way to send that via the cable.

All in all I speculate the cable company DVRs will not be as feature rich as a Stand Alone box. I for one make heavy use of MRV and TiVoToGo so would not want to give those two things up - they are worth the price of buying my own DVR.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BrandonRe said:


> Does anyone know if the CoxTivo units will have network capabilities? My surrent Tivo does, and it would be nice to have this feature if I upgrade my Cox service to the Tivo unit.


We don't even know what features the Comcast software will have and we've known about that for a year and a half.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

petew said:


> The article also states: I thought the Comcast Tivo was planned for 2nd Half '06 right around the same time as S3.


So far all the stated info is that the ComcasTiVo will be out in late 2006.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

megazone said:


> So far all the stated info is that the ComcasTiVo will be out in late 2006.


"Out", "available", whatever ... yes.

However, the article says "widespread deployment". Which, quite frankly, the way cable moves ... for something to reach "widespread deployment" in 2007 it should have been out and available in test markets in 2005 ...


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

dt_dc said:


> "Which, quite frankly, the way cable moves ... for something to reach "widespread deployment" in 2007 it should have been out and available in test markets in 2005 ...


However unlike most cable products the Comcast Tivo is rumored to be a software download to the existing box so widespread deployment could be done in a month or two.

The different terms would also explain why the 2006 date has suddenly become early 2007. We may still see test deployments in the next month or two.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, from their con call today, Comcast is looking at field trials 'by the end of 2006' and 'widespread deployment in early 2007'.


----------



## Icefluxx (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all.
Ok, now ive played around with dvrs for pcs and such, but i just moved to San Diego, and lo and behold, i get cable and i find a harddrive in the box. Apparently you can record up to fifty hours of shows.

So, its a dvr. it came new with a new remote, coax cables, splitters from the ups man. I had to install it all myself.

Ive never been into tivo but im here cuz i was looking for ways to get shows off the cable hdd on to my pc but kept getting tivo refrences. So im not sure if this cox box is like a tivo, and should i use the tutorials here as id do with the cox dvr.

Anyhow, i thought id just post and tell u guys that yeah, Cox is doing it out here. And from what ive heard, my wifes cousin has had it for a while.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

What you have isn't a TiVo, sorry to say.


----------



## Icefluxx (Sep 4, 2006)

So cox has been doin this thing with the dvrs for a while then?

Or is it a version of their own brand?

Also, is there a difference between this dvr and transerring data to a pc?


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Icefluxx said:


> Hello all.
> Ok, now ive played around with dvrs for pcs and such, but i just moved to San Diego, and lo and behold, i get cable and i find a harddrive in the box. Apparently you can record up to fifty hours of shows.
> 
> So, its a dvr. it came new with a new remote, coax cables, splitters from the ups man. I had to install it all myself.
> ...


what do you mean "lo and behold" it had a hard drive? You have to order the Cox DVR to get that, it doesn't just come in all cable boxes. Also, what you are talking about is just a Cox DVR but not the Cox DVR with Tivo. San Diego does not have the Cox DVR with Tivo.


----------



## Icefluxx (Sep 4, 2006)

johnd7 said:


> what do you mean "lo and behold" it had a hard drive? You have to order the Cox DVR to get that, it doesn't just come in all cable boxes. Also, what you are talking about is just a Cox DVR but not the Cox DVR with Tivo. San Diego does not have the Cox DVR with Tivo.


Ok.

First off, ive never had a cable (through the cable company) dvr before. Ever. So im new to it.

Ive experienced PC dvr (snapstream).

So anyway, i sense some irritation in some responses. I didnt think it was that big of a deal (comming from various message boards with debates of imports vs domestic, mma vs traditional martial arts, and racial issues) and didnt realize it was such a sesnitive subject like the ones ive previously enountered as i had originally came here for some info on taking data recorded on the dvr (i wont use the term tivo, not only because apparently its extremely incorrect, but i dont want to "offend" anyone heh) to my pc.

The "lo and behold". Again and for the second time, it was because i had never ordered cable service that included a dvr before..actually the wife ordered it. And no, i havent been into the dvr thing without a pc so yeah, it was enjoyably shocking, so i proudfully posted it.

I had also posted it here because of the tivo cox agreement and thought it may apply to some extent.

My apologies if ive offended anyone by bringing up an incredibly inferior product and dared to even imply that it was even remotely similar to the tivo.

I stand corrected.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Icefluxx said:


> So cox has been doin this thing with the dvrs for a while then?
> 
> Or is it a version of their own brand?


I believe Cox uses hardware from both Scientific Atlanta and Motorola. Both of those cable STB vendors have their own in-house DVR software. It is fairly limited and doesn't have the features of TiVo - or other 3rd party DVR software like Moxi. Basically it is a basic, cheap way for cable companies to provide simple DVR service to their customers, without a lot of bells and whistles. That's why Comcast and Cox have signed up with TiVo, to be able to offer TiVo as a value-add on their DVRs.



> Also, is there a difference between this dvr and transerring data to a pc?


Yes - most likely you can't. No cable DVRs today have any official support for transferring shows to a PC, like TiVo can. If you're lucky the DVR may have an active FireWire port, and if you have a FireWire port on your PC you may be able to 'record' the cable box output over FireWire. Otherwise you need a capture card on your PC and record the standard A/V output like any other source.


----------



## Icefluxx (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmm...i do have a pc dvr setup..but..on the dvr i see a usb port..unless i actually open it..voiding my warranty and a host of other issues...data on a hd can be saved..but i figure there are other implications than just that i suppose..

Ill tweak some stuff.

Any links you know of regarding this, let me know. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Icefluxx said:


> data on a hd can be saved


Data on the cable DVR hard drives are 3DES encrypted so ... good luck with that.

Cox San Diego uses Scientific Atlanta DVRs ... and you can get them to load a software version that enables Firewire out.

As noted by megazone above ... Firewire out (for any non-HDCP protected content) or an analog capture card are your two current options for transfering content to a PC.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

3DES? They still use 3DES? How... quaint.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Good news. They can't get rid of the Cox PVRs fast enough, in my mind. Comparing a cable PVR to TiVo is like comparing McDonald's burgers to Filet Mignon.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

megazone said:


> 3DES? They still use 3DES? How... quaint.


Now that's funny! Mega, you are a great asset to TCF with your knowlege and humor. Many people with your amount of technical knowlege act like they have a broom handle up their (well, I better just stop now). Anyways, thanks.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I changed my name to MegaZone, I hope I never lose my sense of humor. ;-)


----------



## taveanator (Dec 13, 2004)

Just trying to bump this thread. Has anybody heard any more news since this was announced?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

My guess is if somebody had new news, you wouldn't be the one bumping this thread.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> Comparing a cable PVR to TiVo is like comparing McDonald's burgers to Filet Mignon.


So true. McDonald's has sold trillions of burgers and everyone in the US has tried one. Most people in the US wouldn't even know that Filet Mignon is a steak.


----------



## DrewDT (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about how the rollout is going? I live in San Diego and am wondering if Tivo and Cox are still working together to change Cox's interface to the more useable and feature laden Tivo interface. It has been over a year since the initial announcement and when I called Cox support in San Diego, none of the reps even knew this was happening. This leads me to believe this interface won't be coming to San Diego in the near future since local Cox support staff would have to be trainined and ready to support it.


----------



## vector1701 (Nov 15, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing as I am moving to a Cox area soon....Anyone know if this is happening? I saw on pvrblog that the comcast-Tivo DVR is strating to roll out soon


----------



## carroca (Jun 6, 2005)

The Comcast-TiVo is supposedly going to start rolling out next month in New England only. It's been said many times that the Cox rollout will be 6 months behind the Comcast rollout so that looks like around May but nothing specific has been mentioned about Cox as far as initial regions.


----------



## qunewsguy (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd recently switched to a Cox DVR here in New England to replace my 40-hour Tivo series 2 which was on its last legs. I'm glad Tivo's offering 80 hour DT's for free because my last Cox bill came in and for the DVR service alone with box and remote rental it came to $19.60 (and these were the recurring monthly charges, not including the $25 setup fee for my self-installation)!

Talk about your sticker shock! I can't imagine how much the service will run once they start offering the Tivo add-on software, but with Cox's pricing scheme I can see them trying to peddle Tivo for another $10 a month.


----------



## pkincy (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, it has been a bit over a year since the Cox/Tivo Software agreement was signed and still nothing.

The cable companies make the US government look efficient!

Perry


----------



## Cintoman (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes...haven't heard **anything** since that Aug 06 announcement that COX and TIVO had partnered up. I know the Comcast Tivo is rolling out in MA, and I also heard COX's would be about 6 months later. But nothing concrete. Of course, COX's CSR's don't have any knowledge of this. One guy told me to "call back around the end of January." Uh...OK. I just got an HDTV and currently have an SD D* Tivo box (R10), which I love. But in order to get D*'s HD stations, I have to give up my Tivo and go with the dreaded D* DVR service.

Which is where COX comes in. I think I can live about 6-7 months with COX's DVR service and until they start rolling out TIVO on top of their service. But I'm still on the fence waiting to hear something....ANYTHING !!

Paul
(Cintoman)


----------



## DrewDT (Oct 15, 2007)

Why does it seem like there is a news blackout regarding Cox and Tivo teaming up? I'm in San Diego patiently waiting since reading about this in September 2006. Is it too much to ask for Cox/Tivo to update current/potential customers on what is happening and future market roll out expectations?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

DrewDT said:


> Why does it seem like there is a news blackout regarding Cox and Tivo teaming up?


In TiVo's quarterly call a week or so ago, they said Cox+TiVo would come online in New England this fall.


----------



## Nomadsmg (Feb 9, 2008)

Do we Have any idea when Cox Cable San Diego is going to download light version of Tivo to their current Cox DVR's? They have been talking about this since 2006, but nothing yet here in San Diego.


----------



## Nomadsmg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Cox to Launch TiVo in New England*

Operator Follows Comcast�s Boston-Area Rollout
By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 3/5/2008 2:33:00 PM
The northeastern U.S. has evidently become the proving ground for TiVos cable partners, with Cox Communications preparing to begin offering TiVo-based digital video recorder service in its New England division.

TiVo president and CEO Tom Rogers, on a conference call Wednesday discussing the companys quarterly results, said Cox is currently in technical trials and will be launching soon in the region. Coxs New England division provides service in Rhode Island and parts of Connecticut.

In January, Comcast began marketing TiVo-based DVR service in its own New England market, which serves about 1.6 million subscribers in Boston and surrounding areas.

"With both Comcast a reality and Cox in trial, our mass distribution strategy is making significant in-roads, effectively unleashing the power of TiVo beyond the confines of a dedicated hardware consumer electronic business, Rogers said.

Comcast charges $2.95 per month extra for TiVo service; Cox has not announced its pricing for TiVo-based DVR customers.

For the quarter ended Jan. 31, TiVo posted revenue of $74.1 million, compared with $76.9 million in the year-earlier period. The company reported a net loss of $6.4 million, compared with a net loss of $19.5 million a year ago.

TiVo had 3.95 million cumulative total subscriptions as of Jan. 31. TiVo-owned subscriptions increased by a net of about 33,000 from the prior quarter, up 2% to 1.75 million.

The company reported a net decline of 154,000 MSO/Broadcaster subscriptions during the period, to end the quarter with 2.2 million. It cited the fact that DirecTV no longer offers TiVo boxes and that other mass distribution deals are still in early phases of deployment for the drop.


----------



## Nomadsmg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Comcast Preps TiVo Marketing Launch*

MSO Expands Availability of DVR Service to Connecticut; Expects to Fund Tru2way Development
By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 8/27/2008 2:39:00 PM
Comcast, after expanding the availability of its TiVo service in its New England market with limited trials to customers in Connecticut, plans to light up a full marketing campaign around TiVo in September and is preparing rollouts in additional markets before the end of the year.

*The cable company also continues to fund development work for the TiVo product, which will include expanding the feature set and adding support for Tru2way infrastructure, according to an announcement TiVo issued Wednesday.*

*In addition, TiVo service on Cox Communications, which is currently in trials, is on track for a launch in Coxs New England market later this year, the DVR company said.*

TiVo provided updates on the rollouts with the two MSOs as part of reporting results for its second fiscal quarter, which ended July 31. Revenues were $65.2 million for the period, up 4% from a year ago, and TiVo posted a net profit of $2.9 million for the three-month period compared with a $17.7 million loss a year prior.

For its fiscal third quarter 2009, TiVo anticipates service and technology revenues in the range of $49 million to $51 million and a net loss in the range of $7 million to $9 million.

TiVo president and CEO Tom Rogers cited the companys continued efforts to focus on efficient marketing spend and its work with third parties who make their own marketing expenditures on behalf of TiVo as contributing to the decline in its quarterly subscription acquisition costs. For the quarter ended July 31, subscription acquisition costs were $135, compared with $758 during the same period last year.

TiVo-owned subscription gross additions were approximately 36,000, compared to 41,000 gross additions for the year-ago period, to stand at approximately 1.7 million as of July 31.

TiVo reported a net decline in MSOs/broadcaster subscriptions during the period, dropping to 1.9 million from 2.5 million a year ago, as DirecTV no longer deploys new TiVo boxes.

TiVo also noted that a contempt hearing in its patent-infringement litigation against EchoStar is scheduled Sept. 4 to determine whether EchoStar is in contempt of the injunction that has already been upheld by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit. That injunction enjoins EchoStar from selling and operating infringing DVR units.


----------

